# xmas.



## big bilko (Dec 23, 2009)

MERRY XMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL FROM DOWN UNDER. REGARDS  BIG BILKO


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: xmas.

Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: xmas.

Yea ,, same from me ,, and to all hope the next yr will be brighter (very much doubt that ) 
But any way to all a Merry Christmas 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: xmas.

Merry Christmas Big Bilko, we hope you and yours a safe and happy Christmas. And maybe next year you will be able to come to the USA and enjoy the M&G  with us.  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: xmas.

Merry CHRISTMAS and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: xmas.

































Janeen


----------

